
Blogger: The Rodney Dangerfield of Blogging  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2009/09/06/blogger-the-rodney-dangerfield-of-blogging/
======
chaosprophet
The reason I use blogger rather than wordpress is because I don't really want
to host my blog myself (seeing as to how its updated about once a year, self-
hosting makes no sense). However, i still like fiddling around with the look
of my blog and in that respect blogger lets me customize to the hilt whereas
with wordpress (.com), I only have access to one set of themes and plugins (or
atleast that's how it was when I last looked, which was a couple of years
back).

Also, I don't really see how Blogger is inferior to Wordpress.

------
greyman
>>> Below is a chart comparing unique visitors (U.S.) for Blogger to
Wordpress.com. Blogger is leading, although Wordpress’ numbers don’t include
the millions of people who have self-hosted Wordpress blogs. <<<

But that "although" is quite substantial, isn't it? The point of wordpress is
that you self-host the installation, so not including those into the statistic
is quite misleading.

But I agree, blogspot is quite good, and you can even map your blog to unique
domain name.

~~~
sachinag
But can't you do the mapping for every service? Even Posterous lets you do
that - for free.

